# Heute Uri Geller auf Pro7



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Also ich würd ja mal sagen, dass das Liveexperiment nur Schwachsinn werden kann.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Farol_Arthas (15. November 2008)

ich glaub das is alles ein fake^^

sry, das muss sein: first^^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. November 2008)

Naja, der Uri halt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Naja,selbst wenn er was schicken sollte und selbst wenn etc etc,dauert ein schicken ins All drölfzehn mal länger als die Sendung dauert *g*

Hey,ich hab ne Idee. Wir nehmen das Lied vom Rickroll,schicken alle ne Anfrage an Uri,dass er das rausschicken soll (wird ja so verlaufen),dann greifen uns die Aliens ganz bestimmt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (15. November 2008)

Bei Youtube kann man sich alle "The Next Uri Geller" Tricks anschauen. Alles fake.

Das wird kein bisschen anders sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2008)

er is halt n ganz großer entertainer sonst nix


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Naja,selbst wenn er was schicken sollte und selbst wenn etc etc,dauert ein schicken ins All drölfzehn mal länger als die Sendung dauert *g*


Also, wenn er überhaupt was schickt, muss das ja mal mindestens ins nächste Sonnensystem, da bei uns anscheinend nix ist... Das ins nächste Sonnensystem zu schicken, dauert mindestens 4! Jahre, und dann muss nochmal ne Antwort kommen. Also gucken wir mal in 8 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (15. November 2008)

Naja ist eigentlich klar dass das alles Blödsinn ist...
aber es gibt genug leichtgläubige Menschen die ihm zu Quoten verhelfen.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. November 2008)

Jaaaa ^^ Uri ich wette heute Abenden Bekommen wir Ein Signal von grünen ..........





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alls kack was die da Im Fernsehen Zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (15. November 2008)

hmm... aber ich stell mir immernoch die frage wie er das mit dem löffel macht, das find ich voll gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long

Farol


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

Pff...wieder so en Müll um Zuschauerquoten zu erregen.

100% Völliger Crap.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (15. November 2008)

das is mir klar, nur irgendwie muss der trick ja gehen... oder nich?

so long

farol


----------



## sTereoType (15. November 2008)

mal ehrlich, wenn ich ein alien wär und bekomm nen signal von uri....ich würde nicht antworten^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (15. November 2008)

nein, ich auch nich...

so long

farol


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wenn ich ein alien wär und bekomm nen signal von uri....ich würde nicht antworten^^


Ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, guck mir grad auf Youtube die Fakes von The Next Uri Geller an, omg, sind wir leicht zu täuschen^^


----------



## Avyn (15. November 2008)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> hmm... aber ich stell mir immernoch die frage wie er das mit dem löffel macht, das find ich voll gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört dass man nen Löffel solang hin und her biegt bis der fast abbricht. Dann ist die ganze Struktur im Metall hinüber und man braucht nur noch ganz wenig Druck um den zu verbiegen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. November 2008)

100% Klo Sieben !!!

Pure Volksverdummung 
Das kommt vom niveau schon an Sat 1 oder ZDF  ran ^^

Jaa wie die nivea creme ^^

Ich glaub ich kuck zuviel Pro sieben ^^ ich bin infiziert


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> nivou


niveau


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Also, wenn er überhaupt was schickt, muss das ja mal mindestens ins nächste Sonnensystem, da bei uns anscheinend nix ist... Das ins nächste Sonnensystem zu schicken, dauert mindestens 4! Jahre, und dann muss nochmal ne Antwort kommen. Also gucken wir mal in 8 Jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Showlänge*Drölfzehn ergibt nach Adam Wiese ja auch bekanntlich ~8 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. November 2008)

Das ist für mich einfach nur Verdummungs-Fernsehen 2.0

Sry aber wer das einschaltet nach dem Motto "Es kann ja sein" der ist einfach nur hohl.

Wer es realistisch betrachtet, dem sollte klar sein, dass die Chancen, dass wirklich Ausserirdische auf Uri Geller antworten bei fast eins zu nahe unendlich liegen. Eher gewinnt man 100 mal hintereinander im Lotto den Jackpot.

Als wenn Aliens nur darauf warten, dass jemand für sie ne TV-Show machen. Klar, die sind in wirklichkeit schon seit Jahren da, haben aber haben nur auf nen TV-Show auftritt gewartet.

Uri Geller ist einfach ein Illusionist (Betrüger), der weiss wie er die nicht so hellen Leute hinters Licht führen kann.

Glaubt ihr wirklich dies ist das erste mal, dass Signale ins All gesendet werden ? Das wird schon seit 30-40 Jahren gemacht. Sonden, die unser Sonnensystem verlassen haben tragen Plaketten worauf der Standort der Erde vermerkt ist und das SETI Projekt hört seit Jahrzehnten das All nach Ausserirdischen Signalen ab. 

Da muss erst ein Uri Geller kommen und zeigen wie es geht ? Schwachsinn. Ich werd den Müll jedenfalls nicht gucken aber man sieht, dass das Fernsehen es tatsächlich schafft nach Jungelcamp und Castingshows im Niveau noch weiter herab zu sinken. Nun behauptet es tatsächlich auch noch Wissenschaftlich zu sein. Selbsternannte Wissenssendungen wie Gallileo oder Schau dich schlau sind ebenfalls ein weiteres Beispiel. Die Sendungen vermitteln kein Wissen, sie machen eher dumm  !!!


Das Signal wäre übrigens nicht 4 Jahre unterwegs, sondern eher so 8 Jahre, denn wenn in Proxima Centauri wirklich Ausserirdische Leben müssten die ja auch wieder ein Signal zurück senden. Aber wie gesagt, dann hätten die schon vor Jahren geantwortet, da Uri Geller nicht der erste ist, der Signale ins All sendet, auch wenn er sowas behauptet.


Übrigens schließt man dort Leben sowieso aus denn :

Aus Modellen geht hervor, dass ein Planet, an dessen Oberfläche Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt herrschen sollten, nicht weiter als 0,032 AE von Proxima Centauri entfernt sein dürfte. Wenn ein Planet derart nahe um einen Stern kreist, würde sich durch die Gezeitenkräfte eine gebundene Rotation einstellen. Eine Seite der Oberfläche wäre dauernd dem Stern zugewandt, und die rote Sonne wäre immer an der gleichen Stelle am Himmel zu sehen. Ein Jahr würde bei dieser Nähe zum Zentralgestirn gerade einmal 6,3 Tage dauern. Sogar diese langsame Rotation würde ausreichen, um ein magnetisches Feld zu erzeugen, vorausgesetzt, das Innere des Planeten bleibt geschmolzen. Wäre das Magnetfeld zu schwach, würden die Massenauswürfe der Koronas die Atmosphäre durch die fehlende Ablenkung die Atmosphäre eines Planeten massiv erodieren.

Da bei Proxima Centauri immer wieder Flareausbrüche vorkommen, würde dies Leben kaum ermöglichen. Innerhalb von wenigen Minuten könnte sich die Leuchtkraft des Sterns verdoppeln oder sogar verdreifachen. Diese Flares könnten die Atmosphären eines jeden Planeten, der sich in der habitablen Zone befindet, zerstören


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. November 2008)

Von jemanden der behauptet als Kind von Außerirdischen Strahlen getroffen worden zu sein und deswegen seine "Übersinnlichen Fähigkeiten" hat war es doch zu erwarten, dass er versucht seinen "Gönnern zu danken"... Ziemlicher Mumpitz... da les ich lieber die Ilias...


----------



## dalai (15. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kann ein Fernsehsender die Prime time besser mit einem guten Film füllen als irgendeiner hirnlosen Sendung mit Uri geller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Zeug das Uri Geller macht ist eh grösstenteils gefaked, aber wenn Leute interressiert... schaue ich halt auf einen anderen Sender etwas interressantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2008)

ich glaub prosieben bringts ritze in eine cd zu machen, sie abzuspielen (sie hört sich dann völlig behindert an) und uns weiß zu machen das das aliens sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Signal wäre übrigens nicht 4 Jahre unterwegs, sondern eher so 8 Jahre, denn wenn in Proxima Centauri wirklich Ausserirdische Leben müssten die ja auch wieder ein Signal zurück senden.


Les dir meinen Post nochmal genau durch, ich habe 8 Jahre geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub prosieben bringts ritze in eine cd zu machen, sie abzuspielen (sie hört sich dann völlig behindert an) und uns weiß zu machen das das aliens sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha,das wäre so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(btw 100. Post in den knapp 1 1/2 Jahren die ich bei buffed schon registriert bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. November 2008)

Hey, wer weiß? Vielleicht kommen in 50 Jahren ja ein paar Aliens vorbei mit der Begrüßung:
"Ja, Ähh, ein gewisser Uri Geller hat uns angerufen und uns zu Kaffee und Kuchen eingeladen."

Edit: Also von dem was ich bisher gesehen, find ich es gar nicht mal so schrecklich, was allerdings gerade Uri Geller da zu suchen hat ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Es geht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (15. November 2008)

Ich seh es schon vor mir: Loeffelfoerminge Ausserirdische tauchen auf - auf der Suche nach Uri, der jahrelang ihre Artgenossen gequaelt und gebogen hat.


----------



## rEdiC (15. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon vor mir: Loeffelfoerminge Ausserirdische tauchen auf - auf der Suche nach Uri, der jahrelang ihre Artgenossen gequaelt und gebogen hat.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. November 2008)

Omg aber wenn nicht sogar lustiger ist die neue Sendung mit der Nina Hagen und Auserirdischen ... Die ist ja auch so ein Profi xD

Wenn Aliens WIRKLICH (was eh schon lustig genug ist das zu glauben) ein Signal von Uri empfangen würden dann würden die sich sicher total einen Ablachen xD 

Wer weiß vll sind wir bei denen ja im TV im Comedy Programm ... ^^

lg


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. November 2008)

Heilige Scheiße! Ich war gerade draußen beim Rauchen. Da schaue ich in den Himmel und sehe Lichter. Überall, Tausende, MILLIARDEN! Eine Invasion!

Kann nicht mehr schreiben! MUss mr schtzkappen aus aluflie bstelng.


----------



## Smoleface (15. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Heilige Scheiße! Ich war gerade draußen beim Rauchen. Da schaue ich in den Himmel und sehe Lichter. Überall, Tausende, MILLIARDEN! Eine Invasion!
> 
> Kann nicht mehr schreiben! MUss mr schtzkappen aus aluflie bstelng.



SIE KOMMEN!! 

URI GELLER HAT IHNEN DAS STARTKOMMANDO GEGEBEN! URI GELLER WAR SELBER EIN ALIEN. EIN SPION!!! WARNT EURE NACHBARN!!!!

WARALKsäfömnsdfs adfsadfae<axx fffs


----------



## Exo1337 (15. November 2008)

Gott, ich kann wirklich nicht glauben das Pro7 so eine unglaublich dämliche Grütze sendet! Ach du sch...*KopfgegendenFernseher* denen is auch wirklich nichts mehr zu peinlich...


----------



## Bankchar (15. November 2008)

Die übertreffen sich wirklich mit jedem Satz xD Pro 7 weiß halt wie man gute Comedy macht :O


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Ich fühle die Energie,die von diesem Plastikschädel kommt *ohm*
Wartet,ich empfange eine Botschaft... "made...ich empfange den Namen von einem Land,ja,es heisst Made in China" Omfg,die Chinesen sind Aliens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. November 2008)

SCHEIßE SIE SIND IN MEINEM GARTEN ICH HOLLE MEINE BASUKA UND MEINE AK  UND ZEIGST DEN GRÜNEN AR****  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OH SHIT BOUM ES WAR URI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Großschreibung stellt in den Foren und im Chat das Pendant zum Schreien dar. Diese Ausdrucksform sollte möglichst sparsam eingesetzt und keinesfalls zur Regel werden. Schreien ist unhöflich.
Hey,gleich kommt das Paar,dass einmal pro Woche entführt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Scheint ja richtig spannend zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich guck derweil eher Das Supertalent^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. November 2008)

Dass weiss ich auch ich Bin auch Ein Offizier chopi greif nun zur Leiser Kanone  um die grünen ....... zu töten NA LOS SOLDAT !


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Scheint ja richtig spannend zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie,das Supertalent kommt? oO
Kagge,beide Sendungen haben genausoviel Niveau,weiß nicht,was ich schauen soll.


----------



## Happening (15. November 2008)

Jahahaha wie peinlich macht sich diese sendung denn noch >.<


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2008)

Uri Geller wurde sein Leben lang von UFOs verfolgt...


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Ich warte wirklich auf den Moment in dem sie wirklich Kontakt aufnehmen, Uri Geller darf sich mit Aliens unterhalten, das erweckt sicher einen guten Ersteindruck.

Alien:"Seid gegrüßt Erdlinge!"
Uri: "So war das mit der Regie aber nicht abgesprochen"

Oder wie bei Mittermaier:

"Scheiß Witz, Scheiß Menscheit, Auslöscherstrahl FIZZZzzzz!"


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie,das Supertalent kommt? oO
> Kagge,beide Sendungen haben genausoviel Niveau,weiß nicht,was ich schauen soll.


omg, noob, kauf dir doch 2 Fernseher, dann geht das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei das Supertalent gibts wenigstens noch Onkel DIETAAAH, der hat doch voll hohes Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> omg, noob, kauf dir doch 2 Fernseher, dann geht das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab sogar noch sonen kleinen Fernseher hier,aber dann müssten wir hier ne 3 Antenne anbringen


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar noch sonen kleinen Fernseher hier,aber dann müssten wir hier ne 3 Antenne anbringen


Ruf doch Uri an und lass dir von nem Alien eine liefern... tzzzzzz
^^


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Naja,auf MTV kommen Dudesons und Dudesons > pro7 u. RTL


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Naja,auf MTV kommen Dudesons und Dudesons > pro7 u. RTL


Echt? Dann guck ich das jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Miese, da ist gerade Werbung...


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. November 2008)

Buffed Forum > Dudesons > all > Uri Geller


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Ich hab hier noch die 7 Staffel von Scrubs rumliegen, man merkt allerdings das sie in das Jahr des Drehbuchschreiberstreiks viel, sind nur 11 Episoden :/


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch die 7 Staffel von Scrubs rumliegen, man merkt allerdings das sie in das Jahr des Drehbuchschreiberstreiks viel, sind nur 11 Episoden :/




Ach das reicht schon für die Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Vincent ist der Beste! (Weil er Schweizer ist)


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vincent ist der Beste! (Weil er Schweizer ist)




Vincent wird uns wahrscheinlich alle töten xD


----------



## Bankchar (15. November 2008)

lool die 2 sind echt der Hammer xDD Ich heul schon vor lachen xDDD


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Vincent wird uns wahrscheinlich alle töten xD


Du machst mir Angst oO


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Ich weis wieso alle Schweizerischen Magier im Ausland sind.

Damit sie nicht mal in die Nähe vom CERN kommen und so vll was durch ihre "Magie" kaputtmachen können.


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Damit sie nicht mal in die Nähe vom CERN kommen und so vll was durch ihre "Magie" kaputtmachen können.


made my second life(uii wortwitz)

Lol ich schalt grad um und ich seh so Leute die entführt von Aliens wurden xD
Das is wie wenn ich sagen würde das ich Godzilla mit einer Steinschleuda den Kopf weggeschlagen hätte xD


----------



## Realtec (15. November 2008)

es ist einfach nur der größte schrott den ich je gesehen hab.... oh und dann noch nina hagen xD
die einzig kompetente person in der sendung is der kerl den man aus diversen dokus schon kennt


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. November 2008)

Muahahaha 

Ich hab das heute aus neugier ausprobiert und es hat gefunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaubt ihr mir net? hier bild ---> [url="http:/de.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=27yo3yd&s=4"]Klick mich!


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Die Sendung soll ja auch nicht Kompetent wirken, sie sollen Zuschauer holen, und das schafft man nun mal nicht mit statischtischen Berechnungen das es es alleine in der Galaxis 2³³³ hoch sonstwas andere Lebewesen geben muss ect.


----------



## RazZerrR (15. November 2008)

ALSO das ist echt mal der größte Mist den es jeh im Fernsehen gab -.-

Es mag ja sein das es Aliens gibt, aber Uri Geller ist ein "normaler" Mensch genau so wie wir er hat keine besonderen Fähigkeiten....

Die wollen damit auch nur Geld verdienen.

Einfach Schwachsinn!!

MfG


----------



## Realtec (15. November 2008)

Jetzt noch nina hagen in roswell xD

mal ne andere frage....

glauben die eig das die zuschauer alle dumm sind? 

damit eine nachricht zb im andromeda system ankommt braucht es mit lichtgeschwindigkeit selbst milliarden jahre

und außerdem, wird das heute wohl nicht das erste mal sein wo sie signale aussenden X.x SCHWACHSINN HALLO!


----------



## Duni (15. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> l2 link
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber sowas von /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, bin trotzdem auf diese holgerjonas-was-weiß-ich.de Seite gelangt, nach den ersten 2. Sätzen hat ich keine Lust mehr, weiter zu lesen.^^


----------



## Rhokan (15. November 2008)

Gott irgendwie ist mir das peinlich, überlegt mal fals Außerirdische das sehen, was sollen die von uns denken 0o


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Gott irgendwie ist mir das peinlich, überlegt mal fals Außerirdische das sehen, was sollen die von uns denken 0o




Dass was Sie schon lange Wissen Pro7 ist kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Naja wenn Aliens tatsächlich irgendwann mal Fernsehsignale von uns bekommen haben sie eh mit großer Warscheinlichkeit irgendwas aus den 30ern vll sogar von der Olympiade 36 mitbekommen.

Wenn wir Contact glauben können bekommen sie sogar Hitler persönlich auf den Schrim.

So gesehen brauchen wir uns also keine Sorgen machen, das sie uns für Wahnsinnige halten, sie wissen es schon längst.


Wenn wir nun noch Star Treck dazupacken und sie uns eine Sonde zur begrüßung senden kann es passieren das sie uns im Stile der 30er in Deutschland begrüßt, und spätestens dann wirds skuril.


----------



## Lilo07 (15. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aus Modellen geht hervor, dass ein Planet, an dessen Oberfläche Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt herrschen sollten, nicht weiter als 0,032 AE von Proxima Centauri entfernt sein dürfte. Wenn ein Planet derart nahe um einen Stern kreist, würde sich durch die Gezeitenkräfte eine gebundene Rotation einstellen. Eine Seite der Oberfläche wäre dauernd dem Stern zugewandt, und die rote Sonne wäre immer an der gleichen Stelle am Himmel zu sehen. Ein Jahr würde bei dieser Nähe zum Zentralgestirn gerade einmal 6,3 Tage dauern. Sogar diese langsame Rotation würde ausreichen, um ein magnetisches Feld zu erzeugen, vorausgesetzt, das Innere des Planeten bleibt geschmolzen. Wäre das Magnetfeld zu schwach, würden die Massenauswürfe der Koronas die Atmosphäre durch die fehlende Ablenkung die Atmosphäre eines Planeten massiv erodieren.
> 
> Da bei Proxima Centauri immer wieder Flareausbrüche vorkommen, würde dies Leben kaum ermöglichen. Innerhalb von wenigen Minuten könnte sich die Leuchtkraft des Sterns verdoppeln oder sogar verdreifachen. Diese Flares könnten die Atmosphären eines jeden Planeten, der sich in der habitablen Zone befindet, zerstören



Jap, so sehe ich das auch alles.






Nein.. also mal Ernst, ich hab da kein Wort verstanden, aber ich denke mit 14 Jahren sollte dies auch noch nicht verlangt sein.
Irgendwann werde ich den weisen Code des Stancer enschlüsseln und somit das Rätsel um Uri Geller's Tricks, die Aliens und natürlich das Galileo Mysterie Team  lösen.


----------



## Lisutari (16. November 2008)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum er wieder im Fernsehen ist ,seine alten Tricks kannte doch jeder, Löffel abbrechen, das kennt doch jedes Kind. Und was er bei seiner letzten Show gemacht hat...wärend der Sendung wurden Videos auf Youtube gestellt wo die Tricks nachgemacht wurden. 

Ich hoffe nur sie lassen sich nicht dazu herab ein paar komische Laute abzuspielen und dann zu sagen das waren die Auserirdischen.

@ Stancer, ich versteh sogar was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (16. November 2008)

Uri Geller: Der größte Spinner der Welt.

Uri ist pleite, deshalb ist er in letzter Zeit auch so oft im TV zu sehen.
Aber keine Sorge, auch das überstehen wir.

Ich würd ihn mal ins Dschungelcamp schicken. 
Dann wären wir erst mal sicher vor diesem Spinner.

Das Pro7 tatsächlich gefakte UfoMännchen Handyvideos zeigt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die sich so weit herab lassen, hätte ich auch noch schnell eins gedreht.

Hopp Stein Schalosch! Du schaffst es! Yes we can! usw...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2008)

Ich bin dafür das wir uns "echt" wirkende Alienkostüme besorgen und Uri "entführen"...


----------



## sTereoType (16. November 2008)

Son Mist wie diese sendung bringen ernsthafte Projekte wie SETI in verruf.


----------



## Stancer (16. November 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> Jap, so sehe ich das auch alles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok ich erklärts mal für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Proxima Centauri ist ein Sternensystem, das 4 Lichtjahre entfernt liegt. Der Stern dieses Systems (also dessen Sonne) hat aber so wenig Leuchtkraft, dass ein Planet sehr nah an dem Stern dran sein müsste damit dort ähnliche Temperaturen wie auf der Erde herrschen würden. Das hätte aber zur Folge, dass der Planet sich genauso schnell um sich selbst dreht wie er den Stern umkreist und immer die gleiche Seite zum Stern zeigen würde. So wie bei uns der Mond. Der Mond zeigt bei uns immer mit der gleichen Seite zur Erde.
Auf Sternen kommt es öfters auch zu Ausbrüchen, wie bei einem Vulkan, wo der Stern dann extrem heisse Masse ins All schleudert. Wenn ein Planet nun so nah an diesem Stern liegt, kann er von diesen Ausbrüchen getroffen werden.

Fazit : Leben dort unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verständlicher?


----------



## Lisutari (16. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Son Mist wie diese sendung bringen ernsthafte Projekte wie SETI in verruf.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seh ich 100% genau so =)

Und seit der Sendung kehre ich Pro 7 endgültig den Rücken. Sie bringen eigentlich nur mehr mist, und man hat schon langsam das Gefühl bei denen schaut man Werbung und dazwischen Laufen Filme.

Stancer, Astronom?^^ Ich versteh zwar was du meinst, aber ich könnts nicht Formulieren^^


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ok ich erklärts mal für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ausser die Ausserirdischen sind
a) Immun gegen solche Hitze
b) verstecken sich bei jedem Ausbruch,den sie schon 2 "Erdenwochen" vorher bestimmen können,auf der anderen Seite des Planeten *g*

Nur besagt Russels Teekessel (schreibt man das so?),dass ich das beweisen müsste,also halt ich mich lieber zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nein nein nein Die Werbung = Film Die kacke also Die URI Sendung = Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. November 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,590702,00.html

Ne schöne Zusammenfassung von Spiegel.

Ich habs nicht gesehen und bin froh drüber, der Artikel sagt eigentlich genug aus.

Leider waren 1,4 Mio doch dumm genug bei Pro7 einzuschalten.


----------



## Lisutari (16. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Leider waren 1,4 Mio doch dumm genug bei Pro7 einzuschalten.


Ist doch ne miserable einschaltqoute für so ne Sendung, oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2008)

Das schon... aber das beweist nur das 1,4 Millionen Deutschsprachige Menschen zu dumm sind morgens die Butter aufs Brot zu schmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (16. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das schon... aber das beweist nur das 1,4 Millionen Deutschsprachige Menschen zu dumm sind morgens die Butter aufs Brot zu schmieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenigstens finden sie das Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2008)

Leider... sonst wären wir die auch bald los... Oder sie werden hoffentlich bald ganz entführt und in die Sonne geschossen ^^


----------



## Lisutari (16. November 2008)

Weist du das denn nicht? Das ist gar keine Sonne ,das ist das Rausmchif der Auserirdischen ,sie haben den Blinker angelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2008)

VERDA... Moment!
Viel zu grooohoooß für'n Blinker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (16. November 2008)

Dann ist es eben die Warnblinkanlage, die sind gegen den Pluto gefahren, drumm ist seine Umlaufbahn auch so schief^^


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,590702,00.html


Och nö,wie geil xD


----------



## jeya (16. November 2008)

Ich habe es tatsächlich gesehen... und nein ich stand nicht bildschirmtatschend vorm TV wenn Herr Löffelbieger das wollte, ich wollte mal wieder die stupidität der deutschen studieren und siehe da: wir sind wie die amis.... noch muss ich ja leider wir sagen... wann wollt ich nochmal auswandern...
der einzige, den ich interessant fand, war der Typ mit dem Stromkabel, das definitiv unter spannung stand aber ihm nichts tat... was aber nichts mit aliens zu tun haben musste, es könnte auch sein dass ein assisstent den strom erst im richtigen augenblick angeworfen hat....

Naja, grundsätzlich denke ich dass wir sicher nicht alleine da draussen sind... ABER: wenn die was definitives von uns gewollt hätten hätten sie sich schon lang gemeldet, oder?
Udn wer weiss, vielleicht sind wir entweder vollkommen uninteressant für alles da draussen weil wir die falsche rohstoffe haben /sind oder wir sind das Terrarium der Extraterrestrischen..... Haustiere eines lustigen Wesens, das sich freut, eine art Ameisenfarm gebaut zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Träumen wir weiter....


----------



## Haxxler (16. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Och nö,wie geil xD


Ich hab mich heute Morgen nicht mehr gekriegt als ich den Artikel gelesen hab ^^ Der Spiegel macht seinem Namen alle ehre. Dieser Artikel spiegelt genau das wieder, was ich mir gestern gedacht hab.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

ohne den rest zu lesen sage ich zu allen die die Sendung gesehen haben :

BLAU! XDXDXD

waren alle so breit und es war so lustig^^


----------



## Kurta (18. November 2008)

Jeder der auf so einem Bullshit reinfällt gehört verprügelt , dieser Mensch ist schlau , er *verdient mit der Dummheit anderer* ein haufen Geld und hat ne dicke Villa!. Leider sterben die Dummen *nie* aus. Wenn Menschen behaupten sie nehmen Kontakt mit Aliens auf oder haben Aliens / Ufos gehsehen , werden sie als verrückt oder Irre ect. bezeichnet. Kommt aber so ein Uri Gellar spinner an und behauptet er nehme Kontakt mit den Aliens auf , dann ist das ja völlig "ok" und er wird es auch "schaffen".
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

Also wer da wirklich dran glaubt hat irgendwas an der welt nich kapitert, btw is das einer der gründe warum ich seit 3 jahren nicht mehr fernsehe XD


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2008)

keine Ahungung ob's tatsächlich Aliens gibt. Aber etwas kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen! Uri Geller ist scheisse!
Bin richtig froh hab ich meine Zeit nicht mit Mr. Löffelverbieger verplempert :-)


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Uri Geller ist scheisse!


Jap aber eigentlich ist er ziemlich Clever. Ich mein wer kann sonst so gut aus Scheiße Geld machen? Ich denke ich würds genauso machen. Die Menschen haben es nicht anders verdient, wenn die schon so blöd sind


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2008)

> Jap aber eigentlich ist er ziemlich Clever. Ich mein wer kann sonst so gut aus Scheiße Geld machen? Ich denke ich würds genauso machen. Die Menschen haben es nicht anders verdient, wenn die schon so blöd sind



/signed


----------



## spectrumizer (18. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jap aber eigentlich ist er ziemlich Clever. Ich mein wer kann sonst so gut aus Scheiße Geld machen? Ich denke ich würds genauso machen. Die Menschen haben es nicht anders verdient, wenn die schon so blöd sind


Was für Geld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In dem Fall hatte Pro7 mit der Sendung extrem niedrige Quoten. Glaube nur ~500.000 - und das zur Hauptsendezeit. Kein Wunder, dass da das Ergebnis 93% "Ja" war - weil haben sich ja eh nur die angeschaut, die sich ohnehin für Aliens + Esotherik interessieren. Und die 7%, die für "Nein" gestimmt haben, waren die, die am nächsten Tag die Kritiken geschrieben haben. ^^


----------



## Stancer (18. November 2008)

Uri Geller lässt sich bestimmt nicht nach Quote bezahlen. Der wird sicher ne festgesetzte Gage bekommen haben. Von daher isser schon schlau, weil er herausgefunden hat wie er Menschen hinters Licht führen kann.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Jap, denke ich auch.


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2008)

Ein bisschen ist es auch sicher weil dann gerade das Supertalent kam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Stimmt das war sozusagen das Battle der Unterschichtensendungen schlecht hin.


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich mein wer kann sonst so gut aus Scheiße Geld machen?


Dieter Bohlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Naja der gibts wenigstens zu ^^


----------



## Gromthar (18. November 2008)

Sollte es wirklich Aliens geben, sollen sie bitte Uri Geller mitnehmen.


----------



## m1chel (18. November 2008)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> hmm... aber ich stell mir immernoch die frage wie er das mit dem löffel macht, das find ich voll gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




im ami tv sollte er das mal machen .
bei dieser berühmten late night show . namen vergessen.
jedoch haben sie ih die löffel gegeben und schon gings nicht. 
also auch fake .


und wer das mit den aliens glaubt, MUSS eine treppe runtergefallen sein!


----------

